# Brass Quintet



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Please enjoy a new composition recently added to my portfolio. Any questions or comments welcome.

Brass Quintet by Adam Torkelson
Performed by the Brass Ensemble of Houston

I. Capriccio
II. Chorale
III. Alarums


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicely played and a good sounding recording, Congrats.

Now as one brass player to another, I found the writing to be idiomatic with not too much high range so that many quintets will be able to play it. But as a player who has never had great endurance, I'm concerned at how long all the players must keep going on. And as a listener, I was able to handle the non-stop full ensemble assault of the 1st movement, but was almost shocked to hear the entire quintet still playing strongly as the 2nd movement started.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, what a seriously impressive composition....it sounds very American, the first movement especially reminded me of Peter Mennin. The drama and power of it really belied the fairly small forces employed....it's one of the very best compositions I've heard by a living composer to be perfectly honest. Yeah, I would say it's genius.

I really like the forcefulness along with the very engaging polyphony.....the whole piece has an active, energetic quality about it, while still being very picturesque...the rhythms can be really powerful and punchy, the slow movement provided a good break between the two outer ones. 

The finale is my favorite, the harmony was often ruggedly beautiful and the rhythms really grabbed me.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Vasks said:


> Nicely played and a good sounding recording, Congrats.
> 
> Now as one brass player to another, I found the writing to be idiomatic with not too much high range so that many quintets will be able to play it. But as a player who has never had great endurance, I'm concerned at how long all the players must keep going on. And as a listener, I was able to handle the non-stop full ensemble assault of the 1st movement, but was almost shocked to hear the entire quintet still playing strongly as the 2nd movement started.


Thank you, Vasks. Yeah, before the session I was a little concerned too, I was prepared to have resting spots for everyone in case someone complained. I was glad I didn't have to use them. I consciously tried in the third movement to really mix up the orchestration and explore as many colors as possible (solos, duos, trios, quartets) and keep the five instruments playing at the same time to a minimum.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you so much, Gaspard!


----------

